# Mmmmmmm Marble



## wheelnuts (Sep 17, 2004)

Can't find any good bottles but have obtained this nice marble.


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 17, 2004)

that is one fine china marble!! what is the diameter?


----------



## wheelnuts (Sep 17, 2004)

Diameter is just over one and a half inches or about four centrimetres. Been told its a Pennsylvannia Dutch Style China, whatever that is?.
 Dave


----------

